# Las Vegas SXM users Dead air



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

For the last two days reception has been awful on both of my cars, I can drive miles with no signal.
Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Where -Area 51?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We've had a few half-second drops in wide-open areas. But not as bad as what you seem to have.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

What part of town are you driving? I haven't noticed any issues. Typically travel between mid-town and the north west end of town.


----------

